# Moebius to do a Battlestar Pegasus?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Although I didn't follow the new Battlestar Galactica closely I do like the ships. I know the Pegasus in the new series was popular and is it true Moebius has decided to do a kit of it. If so does anyone know when it should be out. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks, Guy S.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Late next year.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

whats the difference between the two ?.......pics please


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

RMC said:


> whats the difference between the two ?.......pics please


It looks more like the original Galactica. Thought I agree with others its to squashed together and bloated. If only they stretched it out a bit it would have been perfect. 

In fact I was hoping they trash the Galactica (a design I never liked) and kept the Peggy in the series. Would have made more tactical sense too.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Pegasus and Galactica ...

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15942/desktop-fun-battlestar-galactica-wallpapers/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Solium said:


> ...In fact I was hoping they trash the Galactica (a design I never liked) and kept the Peggy in the series...


That would have screwed with the name of the series.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> That would have screwed with the name of the series.


Yeah, but that would have been a pretty novel idea! I thought they could of carried over the Galactica name to the Peggy. But I do get the rust bucket was as much a character as any of the human beings.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I prefer "The Bucket" over "The Beast" any day but I still want the Pegasus from our dear friends at Moebius! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I guess I'm among the people who like the design. Its going to be great to have a kit of it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

As long as they get to the Raptor, I can hang on.

Otherwise, its a few hundred dollar resin kit of a 1/32 Raptor and less money for Moebius.

I'm passing on the Pegasus.

Mainly because they aren't including the 'grid' lines.

:devil:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

You can't pass on the Pegasus. How many times do you get to build a ship with twin upside down landing bays?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

How do you know what they're tooling up? It more than likely hasn't reached that stage, much less designing parts layout.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

How much bigger is the Pegasus? It will hopefull translate into a bigger model. I always thought all of the battlestar models should habe been at least 24 inches long.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> ...I'm passing on the Pegasus.
> 
> Mainly because they aren't including the 'grid' lines.
> 
> :devil:





seaQuest said:


> How do you know what they're tooling up? It more than likely hasn't reached that stage, much less designing parts layout.


It's what's called a joke.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Humor. It is a difficult concept.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Its not logical.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> It's what's called a joke.


Sorry. I guess I leave my sense of humor over on Facebook.


----------



## gopherslayer (Oct 24, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> As long as they get to the Raptor, I can hang on.
> 
> Otherwise, its a few hundred dollar resin kit of a 1/32 Raptor and less money for Moebius.
> 
> ...


The fact that Moebius is making Battlestar kits just means I can build a larger fleet!

:thumbsup:


----------

